# weird problem?



## lotpigeons (May 22, 2007)

well I got this blue rock pigeon from a friend of the family hes about 4 or 5 years old. I had him here for about 20 days then let him go and he sticks around pretty good. But the weird thing about this bird is every time my mother walks by my house the bird flys down, lands on her head and violates her (so to speak). does any one else have a problem with pigeons mating outside of their species i.e. peoples heads? I don't even know how to approach this problem. Please help.

-Mark


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

lotpigeons said:


> well I got this blue rock pigeon from a friend of the family hes about 4 or 5 years old. I had him here for about 20 days then let him go and he sticks around pretty good. But the weird thing about this bird is every time my mother walks by my house the bird flys down, lands on her head and violates her (so to speak). does any one else have a problem with pigeons mating outside of their species i.e. peoples heads? I don't even know how to approach this problem. Please help.
> 
> -Mark


  I'm sorry, but just the mental picture is really quite funny, although I'm sure your Mom doesn't think so........ 
I can't think of a good reason the bird would do this except he likes your Mom. She should feel special. 
Sorry I'm not much help. I've heard of pet pigeons "sight mating" with their human owners, but this is a little different. 
Just tell your Mom not to lay any eggs.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

mmm, sorry, I'm  too! I think your question is a "first" for this site...at least "head mating!"  

I wonder if your pijie's behavior has anything to do with WHAT kind of hair style your mother wears. Maybe he thinks her hair looks likes a nest or maybe it's the color. Just thinking out loud...

Many people on the site have pijies who land on their head and seem to prefer that type of perch. However, looks like your guy is going a little bit - ah - further... 

Sure hope your mom likes pigeons and especially yours!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Mark, You have been advised right. Though it is somewhat funny, I imagine it is not so much so for mom. The pigeon has taken a fancy towards her for some reason. My daughter Debra (Zaise on pigeon talk) and her friend Bree came over for dinner last night and we went in our pigeon coop and Bree wanted to meet the famous pigeons we have. Tooter did a mating ritual on her hand, followed by Rosco. They all know her are are comfortable around her, and will display this affection to humans they "know". Our guest had Rosco on her arm but when she petted him on his wings, well he didn't like that, and flew back to my arm, and I showed her how he likes to be petted on his little head.Consider it an honor when a male pigeon reacts in that manner.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This gives a whole new meaning to "sight bonded" a very literal one.

Please let your mom know the bird has indeed accepted her as an equal, and will treat her no different then any other pigeon, it is a privilege and compliment.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If you can find an ostrich egg or a suitable copy (or one even bigger if possible) then perhaps your mother could place it near the fellow and start sitting. When it's "Dad's turn", he might decide that this wasn't such a good idea.

    

Pidgey


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We certainly get a couple of our birds who enjoy perching on our heads, but this pigeon of yours really tops that.

If he is a solitary pigeon, maybe you could get him a stuffed toy bird, see if he will treat it as his 'mate'? We had a pigeon who built a nest for his toy bird - a Ty Beanie 'Serenity Dove' and tried to mate with it! Now he has a real pigeon as his mate.

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Well, this is not funny, I know firsthand. My Angel is doing this and I absolutely hate it. Lately she stopped doing it on my head since I've been yelling at her but she still does it every single day with my hand.
Angel is a girl, she used to lay eggs until two years ago, then suddenly stopped. She has a mate, and he gets very upset when he sees her doing that and comes over to peck at her and drive her back to the nest.
I don't know what's up with this. I think it's weird and can become very annoying.

Reti


----------



## lotpigeons (May 22, 2007)

well now hes "sight mating" with complete strangers at the party that is going on as we speak. let the records show my party pigeon prefers to swing lol. but good news for those who laughed at the mere thought of it because I now have photographic evidence of it. my mom is still expressing her content towards me for just laughing at her when he does this and just the other day she had to come inside and wash her hair for obvious reasons. anyway i expect ile post a picture of it tomorrow when im not so busy.


----------

